# Correct Wire Sizing



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

It will fit depends on how long a run and how many bends, it might not pull easy. But it will run warm to touch at 73 amps in 1".


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I'd use 1 1/4" conduit.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd use 1 1/4" conduit.


Same


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Me too but he may not have a bender, or be big enough to use it. I know I can't bend 1 1/4' by hand anymore.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

just the cowboy said:


> Me too but he may not have a bender, or be big enough to use it. I know I can't bend 1 1/4' by hand anymore.


He can rent a bender, those 3-#3s and an #8 will be a dog pulling in 1".

Not that he is an electrician anyway after I looked at his 'about me'.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

just the cowboy said:


> Me too but he may not have a bender, or be big enough to use it. I know I can't bend 1 1/4' by hand anymore.


Buy prebent 90's and 45's :whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Buy prebent 90's and 45's :whistling2:


Real men can bend them over their knee!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Real men can bend them over their knee!


Yeah, but we're dealing with a lot of scrawny little guys here :whistling2:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

HackWork said:


> Yeah, but we're dealing with a lot of scrawny little guys here :whistling2:


Too true!


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Not that he is an electrician anyway after I looked at his 'about me'.


Exactly, this thread should be locked until they can verify if they are leagally allowed to preform electrical work.

And maybe some of the member might like to check out the OP that pose question like this, preventing their own liability.

Just sayin....


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

just the cowboy said:


> Me too but he may not have a bender, or be big enough to use it. I know I can't bend 1 1/4' by hand anymore.


wha ?


----------



## daks (Jan 16, 2013)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Real men can bend them over their knee!


 You need a knee? I just roll them between my fingers in one hand and toss them at the apprentices while admonishing them to keep up...

You must be past 40 ... Get you're walker ready.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mlspraybooth said:


> We are installing in our factory a new RF Welding Machine. 230V 3PH 3 Wire 72 FLA.
> 
> We are planning to use Copper Conductors. 3-#3AWG and 1-#8Awg for the ground. All inside a 1" conduit.
> 
> ...


If you are running pipe, why do you need a ground wire, dont people know how to tighten a fitting these days? ?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

You can bet your bottom dollar that this crew is violating the terms of his lease and his insurance policies.

EVERY commercial lease specifies that any and all permanent improvements to the demised space have to pass review with the landlord.

No landlord will ever permit DIY efforts of the nature in the OP.

The firm's insurance is also voided. The insurance industry HATES DIY projects -- as they are where standards initiated by the industry are not followed. 

[ the NEC is a creature of the insurance industry. ]


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

telsa said:


> You can bet your bottom dollar that this crew is violating the terms of his lease and his insurance policies.
> 
> EVERY commercial lease specifies that any and all permanent improvements to the demised space have to pass review with the landlord.
> 
> ...


Should I put a bullet in my gun Andy?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Suncoast Power said:


> Should I put [my only] bullet in my gun Andy?


Not yet.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Technically you're right at the limit on fill, but it'll make for a tough pull depending on the bends. Like everybody else said, make it easy on yourself and just run 1 1/4''.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

daks said:


> You need a knee? I just roll them between my fingers in one hand and toss them at the apprentices while admonishing them to keep up...
> 
> You must be past 40 ... Get you're walker ready.


I'm way past 40.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'm way past 40.


If lucky, this can happen to anybody.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area. 

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

